# Savage 17 hmr



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone own one of these? I just bought one for my dad for his birthday as cabelas had a good deal on them with a scope. Im wondering how accurate these things are? Thanks for any info!


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Buddy of mine has one. He can punch the same hole at 100 yards as long as there isnt a breeze.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> Buddy of mine has one. He can punch the same hole at 100 yards as long as there isnt a breeze.


+1, I have a Marlin that drives tacks!

I have heard great reports on the Savage as well!

sawsman


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sawsman said:


> huntducksordietrying said:
> 
> 
> > Buddy of mine has one. He can punch the same hole at 100 yards as long as there isnt a breeze.
> ...


Ditto...........Not a huge Savage fan, but Al Hansen sure likes them....so they gotta be good... 8) 8)


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I picked one up for my dad two summers ago. It is a great gun. We were hitting targets beyond 200 yards with it. Basin Sports in Vernal even put better scope rings on it for free, without me even asking. Now that is quality service.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > huntducksordietrying said:
> ...


I do like the Savages , but the .17HMR is pretty spectacular in what ever rifle you buy it in.. It does have its limitations. Wyoming wind is one of them. They will put a P-dog down out to 230 +yds.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al.....I figured all that talk about Savage's would draw you out of your hole...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Al.....I figured all that talk about Savage's would draw you out of your hole...


 Jeez .45................


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

The .17 HMR and the Savage Accutrigger goes together like peanut butter and jelly. One piece of advice on Savage bolt action rimfires though: It can be easy to cut your thumb on the bottom edge where the bolt slides back when you flip the safety. I've encountered a few that are very sharp and will take a nasty chunk of your thumb with it if you aren't careful. Easily remedied with a few passes of a Dremel though.


----------



## cornstar (Jan 16, 2008)

I got one of the Savage model 93R heavy barrel 17's ordered in left hand over a year ago and have shot the hell out of it. I mounted a BSA Sweet Seventeen 4-12 scope on it and it is comfortably deadly up to 150 yards. As long as no wind I can get 1/2" groups at 100 yards and it blows the hell out of little critters or any type of vegetable. This is probably the best $200 I have ever spent getting this rifle and I will probably get another one right-handed for the kids to shoot this summer.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Yep, wind and the .17HMR don't get along all that well. But, that's to be expected. I love my Savage 93R and doubt I'd sell it... except to maybe get another in a different set-up. Great range and small varmint gun.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

THanks for the info guys, We have been looking them over for while a while now, & cabelas has the model 93 with the accutrigger for $189.00 with a simmons 4-12 scope, But I hadnt really heard much on the savages. We were looking at I believe the Marlin's with the gray laminated wood stock, Nice gun, but a little more expensive. I guess im going to have to borrow it sometimes :lol:


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

The Marlins are nice too, but the feature I like that Savage has over Marlin (other than the Accutrigger) is the Weaver style bases instead of dovetails.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

The Savage .17 HMR with the Accu trigger is a VERY nice rifle. I personally picked one out for a raffle the NSTRA club is putting on. It is the stainless heavy barrel design with the gray laminated stock. Tickets are only $1 each! Click on the link below to purchase. Thanks!

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=4074


----------

